# How to control catchweed bedstraw



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I went to check on one of my fields that I have sprayed 2,4d on and it looks like it is doing a good job killing the buckhorn plantain, vetch and also a bit of curly dock. However it does not look like it is doing anything to the henbit or a weed which I identified as catchweed bedstraw. I had forgot that this weed was in this field. I sprayed 2 pints of 2,4d per acre 12 days ago and was going to spray another 2 pints of 2,4d per acre today to help finish off the plantain but it was too windy. The catchweed bedstraw must have been very small the first time I sprayed as I do not remember seeing it however it is now 3 to 4 inches tall. Do you think this second application of 2,4d will kill it or should I use something else? Also should I be concerned about the henbit if so what should I spray to kill it? Thanks, Hayden


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Henbit will be overtaken by your grass. It takes something like grazon p&d to kill henbit. Maybe spray grazon after your first cutting when the grass and the "summer" type weeds start growing. Henbit will emerge in the fall and the grazon will kill it for next season. Henbit is a perenial so it takes something pretty stout....this will also help with the curly dock as it is also very difficult to kill. 2-4d will control curly dock but not kill it once it reaches fully matured root stage. http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn74154.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I went and talked to the boys at my seed and fertilize dealer and they recommended that I spray weedmaster which is a mixture of 2,4d and dicamba. They said that a lot of the weeds that 2,4d does a poor job killing that the dicamba would take care of. I got it sprayed yesterday morning at the rate of 1 quart per acre. I sure hope it kills that bedstraw. After first cutting I am sure I will have to spray grazon to kill the horsenettle and other summer weeds.


----------

